# Bad relay 109 - what are the symptoms?



## DentWizard (May 8, 2002)

Like title says. What are the symptoms of a bad 'relay 109?'


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: Bad relay 109 - what are the symptoms? (DentWizard)*

Generally it won't start or it will stall while driving.


----------



## DentWizard (May 8, 2002)

*Re: Bad relay 109 - what are the symptoms? (89GLI16V)*

Right, those I'm familiar with. I was wondering if there are any other symptoms.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: Bad relay 109 - what are the symptoms? (DentWizard)*

I don't know, but I'm curoius too as on my last road trip my car dropped power twice at around 12hrs into the trip. It wasn't stalling, it just got low on power. As quickly as it dropped out it came back. Each instance lasted about 30-45sec. I'm going to replace my relay just in case.


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

_Quote »_I don't know, but I'm curoius too as on my last road trip my car dropped power twice at around 12hrs into the trip. It wasn't stalling, it just got low on power. As quickly as it dropped out it came back. Each instance lasted about 30-45sec. I'm going to replace my relay just in case.

That sounds more like a limp-mode or MAF issue than a relay 109 issue. Do you have VagCom? I would start by checking for stored codes: an intermittent problem will not always trigger the CEL. 
Given the age of your car, when was the intake/EGR cleaned last? Timing in spec? Have you replaced the vacuum lines yet? Is the VNT actuator or VNT mechanism sticking?


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (OttoSchultz)*

I just rebuilt the engine. That was about 3000 miles ago. During the rebuild the car got a new EGR valve, new MAF, new VNT actuator, and just after the trip I replaced the N75 valve. The Intake manifold is spotless.The vac. lines were all replaced and the timing is jsut on the low side of the center line in the VCDS Timing graph. I haven't had any problems with it since the trip, but who knows. As for pulling codes, I haven't hooked it up recently. I'll do that sometime this week. I figured a likely possibility was the 109. I'm going to replace it anyway for piece of mind and dissect my old one. 



_Modified by 89GLI16V at 6:34 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## vw tdi guy (Sep 26, 2007)

If the glow plug light does not light up when you turn the key to the on possition its likely a bad 109. Also if there is no power at the fuel shut off valve with the key one same thing. Got one at the shop right now.


_Modified by vw tdi guy at 7:18 PM 2-28-2010_


----------



## OttoSchultz (Apr 16, 2004)

_Quote »_I just rebuilt the engine. That was about 3000 miles ago. During the rebuild the car got a new EGR valve, new MAF, new VNT actuator, and just after the trip I replaced the N75 valve. The Intake manifold is spotless.The vac. lines were all replaced and the timing is jsut on the low side of the center line in the VCDS Timing graph. I haven't had any problems with it since the trip, but who knows. As for pulling codes, I haven't hooked it up recently. I'll do that sometime this week. I figured a likely possibility was the 109. I'm going to replace it anyway for piece of mind and dissect my old one.

Interesting. What about the injection pump? Is it used/rebuilt? Maybe somethings getting flakey in the pump....fuel temp sensor, quantity adjuster, case pressure relief valve.


----------



## 89GLI16V (Sep 2, 1999)

*Re: (OttoSchultz)*

The pump is original to the car (as far as I know) with about 130k on it. I did find the case pressure relief in pieces in it's bore when I bought the car. I put it back together and and haven't checked in since.


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

Thought I might write here first. I checked and freds and it said might be 109. 

Here's my scenario. The car was running great last night then I went to start it tonight and nothing. It's not a battery issue bc all the other accessories work fine the car just won't even turn over. I am pretty frustrated bc I am supposed to trade the car next week. My dad said to try and jump from the positive wire on the starter( big black wire) to the small wire going Into the starter and if that didn't work it's prob the starter it self. 

So I did some research and thought it could possibly be this relay. I read most of the symptoms are usually shut downs though not complete starting failure. The car is a 2000 jetta tdi. Any help would be greatly appreciated. Should I just order the relay tonight?


----------



## vw tdi guy (Sep 26, 2007)

you have a ignition switch problem,starter problem or voltage problem.


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

I was mainly wondering about the 109 relay. I am going to try and jump the starter tomorrow to determine if it is the the starter itself. after that the clutch switch. after that the 109 relay... is this a good plan of attack?


----------



## scottyrocco16vDUB (Apr 28, 2003)

Well I went right to the source first and tried to jump the starter with a wire from the solenoid plug to the hot side... clicked twice didnt turn and then no more clicking... guess its the starter


----------



## GWood007 (Sep 21, 2011)

*Same Starting Issue*

I have a 2003 Jetta TDI and have a very similar tarting issue. 2 months ago I turned my key to start car and all i heard was one click. The engine would not turn over. I tried jumping it but battery was good. I tried it the next day after jiggling the key around and it started fine. 

Haven't had any problems until today. Exact same thing happened. When I turned the key over all the power would come on but the engine would make one click and then nothing. If I hold the key to start it and push the clutch in and out it will make the same sound over again but still nothing. 

Any ideas on what this might be? Bad ignition switch?


----------



## mr.gti.83.92 (Aug 15, 2010)

GWood007 said:


> I have a 2003 Jetta TDI and have a very similar tarting issue. 2 months ago I turned my key to start car and all i heard was one click. The engine would not turn over. I tried jumping it but battery was good. I tried it the next day after jiggling the key around and it started fine.
> 
> Haven't had any problems until today. Exact same thing happened. When I turned the key over all the power would come on but the engine would make one click and then nothing. If I hold the key to start it and push the clutch in and out it will make the same sound over again but still nothing.
> 
> Any ideas on what this might be? Bad ignition switch?


ten to one it is a bad starter.


----------

